# Tyco engine service



## hauswulf (Oct 11, 2010)

Have been reading and searching this forum, for a couple of hours, for info on repairs to my eight Tyco engines (1968-1971 & 1976). Most will light up somewhat but none will move. Many threads say to oil and remove old hardened grease from the gears but don't say how to get to them. Is it neccessary to remove the rivets to access the gears for cleaning? Are replacement rivets available or is there another "fix" to put them back together? Most are in pristine condition and I would like to get them running to expose the next generation to this great hobby. I also have lots of old track I would like to clean up and use until I can afford to get the nickel-silver type. I also have an old KF Ind. Model UL85 controller with twin controls. One side seems to not be working. Are these repairable as well?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have had some old tyco Locos that I got running by putting power to the motor, off the track and using a toothpick to turn the motor until it started turning on its own. I would not remove the rivets until all els has been tried.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What type of Tyco locos? I spent a bit of time getting my Tyco Santa Fe diesel of that vintage up and running. Mostly cleaning and lube. You should post some photos of your locos ... underside of motors, etc.

Your track should clean up nicely with a fine-grade (i.e., not coarse) 3M Scotch Brite pad or similar. Do NOT use steel wool or sandpaper. I would invest in new rail joiners if I were you ... chances are the ones you have are bent and/or splayed open for poor electrical connections.

You should check out this website for library info on Tyco "brown box" trains of that era. Not sure if it has detailed service info, but poke around to see what you might find:

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

hauswulf said:


> Have been reading and searching this forum, for a couple of hours, for info on repairs to my eight Tyco engines (1968-1971 & 1976). Most will light up somewhat but none will move. Many threads say to oil and remove old hardened grease from the gears but don't say how to get to them. Is it neccessary to remove the rivets to access the gears for cleaning? Are replacement rivets available or is there another "fix" to put them back together? Most are in pristine condition and I would like to get them running to expose the next generation to this great hobby. I also have lots of old track I would like to clean up and use until I can afford to get the nickel-silver type. I also have an old KF Ind. Model UL85 controller with twin controls. One side seems to not be working. Are these repairable as well?


Try TYCOFORUMS.COM
There may be found all the information you could possibly need when it comes to restoring old Tycos to running condition, and the members are very helpful too.

The rivets can be removed,,but you will need to replace them with good old fashioned nuts and bolts.
Those plates on the bottom of the loco trucks have holes already there for lube purposes.
Remember,,just A drop of oil,,or just a Small dab of grease on the end of a toothpick.


----------



## hauswulf (Oct 11, 2010)

I noticed that many read this thread but most had no advice to offer. To those who did reply, you have my sincerest thanks. I will soon post pics of my collection. I will try the direct power method on one of my beat-up locos to see if that will make it come alive (thanks, Southern). I have checked the "brown box" site for info to no avail (thanks, tj). The most promising reply was to go to the TYCOFORUMS site (hats off to jbsmith).
I had to chuckle when I noticed that my designation was "gang laborer". I could imagine driving spikes in unison with several others in perfect rythum, sequence, and accuracy like I've seen in some documentaries of RR building from back in the day. How in the world did they hit that thing with those narrow-headed hammers so perfectly? Wouldn't want to be the spike holder back then. Thinking of that also took me back five years ago when I stopped off to view the site of the "Golden Spike" in Utah.
I have been curious about a couple of more things. How does one receive a higher title and what is the sequence? Is a Conductor lower than a Stationmaster for example? How many different titles are there?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Didn't see this!*

Hey Hauswulf,
On some Tyco diesels thwe side frames are accessable for oil and lube. I had a couple GP's that were probably from the 70's and by trial and error was able to get to the gears from there. Found that the plastic gears don't really require too much lubrication. Was able to pick out dirt,rug fibers with tweezers and swab with rubbing alcohol swab again then let dry. A drop of model oil did the trick. Actually have a couple pics of one of my old Tycos so here it is. As for the Totem Pole of Hierarchy, the more you post the faster you climb. Its just a way to put a carrot in front of a horse...to get everyone to post.......I've been on since 08 and finally hit 500. Job doesn't afford me enough time especially in the Summer.......oh, there is only one Stationmaster and that's Stationmaster Bob.....because he has more trains than ANYBODY!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

hauswulf said:


> I had to chuckle when I noticed that my designation was "gang laborer".
> I have been curious about a couple of more things. How does one receive a higher title and what is the sequence? Is a Conductor lower than a Stationmaster for example? How many different titles are there?


See this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

jb,

Have you gone to the Tyco forum yet? When you do, watch Brian's videos.

He has several videos concerning repairing and maintaining Tyco PowerTorque motors

Very informative:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

I'm glad you mentioned that. I had watched a couple of those several months back, and thought they were excellent and informative. Good call!

TJ


----------



## hauswulf (Oct 11, 2010)

I have checked out the Tyco forum. Lots of good stuff for me there. I have also fiddled around with the locos and have gotten them running. The track needs desperate attention. Tried some scotchbright. Didn't seem to work that well. Found some drywall sandpaper that really works well. It's almost like a rigid screen. Just a few moderate pressure strokes and the metal gleams. Does anyone use a small file?
I have decided to make a layout with roadbed for my nephew (and us big kids, too) to play with during the holidays. I forgot about the old 22" & 15" radius track I had. I have laid out on a 4' by 6' plywood a large separate oval (22" w/ 3-9" straight pieces) with a center oval (18" expanded with a 4" straight piece, giving it a 40" width) containing two switches to a smaller internal oval spur (18" & 15")to park a train. I will be hooking up an Atlas selector to control the inner tracks and let the B controller on my power pack run the largest oval separately. I know it is a bit dull, being just an oval, but I wanted the biggest bang for the limited size. It must be portable. I will be raising the grade on the back side of the 22" (all 3-9's) about 2" tops with a gradual descent to ground level as it comes around to the front of the layout. That should make for some excitement.
I am not sure what gauge wire to use between the powerpack and the rails or selector. I want to hard wire the layout with crimped end connectors so all that is required is to hook the powerpack.
I have one switcher I can't ID. It was one of my favorites. It is a Union Pacific, center cab with grey over yellow paint. It has the numbers 318-A on both sides. I have the original box with no markings on either tab. I even (as a kid) cut the box insert to accept the handrails that needed to be installed on the loco. I found a moderator here that uses the exact loco like mine as his pic. His name is "something" cat and I tried to contact him directly with about a paragraph of questions only to find when I hit "send" that I was unable to contact him directly because of my status. Wish I knew that before I wrote him a thirty minute novel. Who knew? Maybe someone can ID him for me. I have lost the handrails and supports but would very much like to replace them and get this unique unit on the track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

hauswulf said:


> I found a moderator here that uses the exact loco like mine as his pic. His name is "something" cat and I tried to contact him directly ... Maybe someone can ID him for me.


A Mod here on our forum (rather than the Tyco forum)? Ends with "cat" ???

Nobody like that exactly. Are you thinking of Shaygetz, maybe??? 

TJ


----------



## hauswulf (Oct 11, 2010)

TJ, You were correct. I must be losing it. I checked out the other forum and found him right away. RomCat Critter. Thanks again. Hauswulf


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The grim reality is that we are ALL "losing it" ... slowly, but surely! (Some faster than others, though! )

Glad you found your man!

TJ


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> jb,
> 
> Have you gone to the Tyco forum yet? When you do, watch Brian's videos.
> 
> ...


I'm also a forum member over that forum,,I got real familiar with the Tyco forum when i came across an old Tyco loco and refered to the site quite a bit too get it running again, that old loco runs great! For an old Mantua/Tyco that is.


----------

